# Arbeitsspeicher/RAM bei Samsung R60Plus Laptop aufstocken



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage: Ich habe einen Samsung R60Plus Deeloy Laptop (Klick).
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ich bei dem einfach den Ram gegen 2* 2GB Riegel austauschen könnte, wie es zB hier gibt: Geizhals (klick) 
Gibt es da Probleme mit der Kompatibiltät? Die Preise sind ja bestechend... Oder übersehe ich da etwas? Bei Laptops bin ich immer noch ein wenig skeptisch, wenn es um das Aufrüsten geht.
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen...

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Antworten 

Grüße, Erik


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Hat da keiner ne Ahnung oder besser noch Erfahrungen? : (


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2009)

Du hast das Notebook schon?
Dann guck doch einfach nach, ob der Riegel, der bereits eingebaut ist, auch herausgenommen werden kann.
Da du aber schon 2Gb hast, würde ich einfach noch einen 2GB Riegel kaufen und dann hast du 4GB.


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Hi quantenslipstream, danke für deine Antwort! 

Jap, ich habe den Schleppi jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre. Der Ram ist tauschbar, das weiß ich - leider sind 2*1GB Riegel verbaut, von daher ist die Wahl eher zwischen 
- einen Riegel austasuchen und 3GB haben
und 
- beide Riegel austauschen -> 4GB.

3GB wären natürlich auch schon ein Fortschritt (unter Win kann ich eh nicht mehr adressieren, unter Linux aber schon).
Nur dann beführchte ich, dass es noch eher zu inkompatibilitäten kommt, als wenn ich beide Riegel austausche. Wie sieht es denn aus, sind Laptop allgemein da empfindlicher als Desk-Rechner? Allgemeine Erfahrungen? Ich hab schon ganz ein paar Rechner gebaut, also komplett Ahnungslos bin ich nicht, aber ich traue Notebook-Hardware nicht so wirklich hinsichtlich Kompatibilität (allein Treiber sind ja schon ein krampf...)

Grüße,
Erik


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

an sich sollte das kein problem sein, ich würd aber am besten den kingston hier nehmen: Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2GB PC2-5300S CL5 (DDR2-667) (KVR667D2S5/2G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland   da der, wie du siehst, von sehr vielen leuten schon erfolgreich betreiben wurde. kostet halt 2€ mehr pro stück als der allerbilligste, aber es wäre ja ärgerlich, wenn du für zusammen 33-34€ bestellst und dann - weil es keine 40€ warenwert sind - auf dem porto sitzenbleibst, wenn es nicht klappt.

ps: es sind also 2x1GB schon drin, so dass du 2x2GB neu bestellen willst?


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Hi Herbboy! 
Danke für die Antwort. Mit den Bewertungen und dem Porto hast du recht, wollte eh nicht zwingend den billigsten ram nehmen, aber den Aspekt mit dem Versand hatte ich nomch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Hab eben noch ein wenig gesucht, es gibt jedenfalls Leute, die Kingston-ram in Samsung Laptop nutzen, das ist schon einmal ein gutes Zeichen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: es sind also 2x1GB schon drin, so dass du 2x2GB neu bestellen willst?


Ganz genau so ist es.


Ps.:Gibt ja doch noch Leute hier, die schon ~2002 im PCG-Forum da waren ( und an die ich mich sogar erinnere^^)


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

ich hab übrigens den gleichen kingston in meinem acer problemlos in betrieb.


----------



## Erik (27. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens den gleichen kingston in meinem acer problemlos in betrieb.



Wunderbär, danke für die Infos!


----------

